# Taskleiste verschwindet beim benutzen von Firefox



## shiwa77 (21. Mai 2010)

Also,
ich habe ein Problem. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es an Win7 liegt, oder vielleicht doch an Firefox. Also wenn ich längere Zeit Firefox benutze, verschwindet die Taskleiste. Nebenbei höre ich öfters Musik über Youtube, keine Ahnung ob es vielleicht daran liegt. *Wenn ich den Mauszeiger zum unteren Bildschirmrand bewege, taucht sie aber nicht auf. Einzige Möglichkeit sie aufzurufen ist, die Windowstaste auf der Tastatur zu drücken.*
Komisch ist auch, dass es immer nach unterschiedlicher Zeit auftritt.
Meistens, wenn ich nicht mehr darauf achte, ob sie verschwindet
Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?

Win7 Ultimate x64
Firefox 3.6.3


----------



## -Phoenix- (21. Mai 2010)

moin 
mach einfach einen Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste , wähle Eigenschaften und mache den hacken bei " Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden  " raus .
wenns nichts hilft mach mal noch Taskleiste fixieren rein .


mfg -Phoenix-


----------



## AdeE (21. Mai 2010)

Tag,

Hacken bei "Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden"?


----------



## shiwa77 (21. Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Ja, Haken ist bei "Taskleiste automatisch ausblenden".
Das soll sie ja auch. Nur wenn man mit der Maus an den unteren Bildschirmrand geht, blendet sie wieder ein. Das passiert aber wie gesagt öfters nicht, es ist dann so, als gebe es die Taskleiste garnicht. Nur durch drücken der Windowstaste geht das dann.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Mai 2010)

@shiwa77

Wenn sich die Taskleiste wärend des maximierten Browserfensters nicht automatisch einblendet, dann liegt es für gewöhnlich daran dass die Option "Taskleiste immer im Vordergrund halten" nicht per Häckchen aktiviert wurde. Auch ein im Hintergrund laufendes Programm kann ein solches Problem verursachen.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Mai 2010)

Hast du F11 gedrückt? Dann drücke es nochmal, dadurch wird Firefox im Vollbild Modus ausgeführt, und nimmt auch den Platz der Taskleiste ein...


----------



## shiwa77 (22. Mai 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @shiwa77
> 
> Wenn sich die Taskleiste wärend des maximierten Browserfensters nicht automatisch einblendet, dann liegt es für gewöhnlich daran dass die Option "Taskleiste immer im Vordergrund halten" nicht per Häckchen aktiviert wurde. Auch ein im Hintergrund laufendes Programm kann ein solches Problem verursachen.


Wo finde ich denn diese Option bei Win7??? Habe auch schon daran gedacht, sie aber nicht gefunden...


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Hast du F11 gedrückt? Dann drücke es nochmal,  dadurch wird Firefox im Vollbild Modus ausgeführt, und nimmt auch den  Platz der Taskleiste ein...


Ne habe ich nicht, aber wenn ich den aktiviere und dann deaktiviere tritt das Problem auch auf.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Mai 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn diese Option bei Win7??? Habe auch schon daran gedacht, sie aber nicht gefunden...


Ja stimmt, diese Option gibt es unter Windows 7 leider nicht mehr. Dass war mir entfallen da ich Win7 nur von der Beta her kenne.
Da wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben außer die Benutzung der Win-Taste oder F11


----------



## shiwa77 (22. Mai 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, diese Option gibt es unter Windows 7 leider nicht mehr. Dass war mir entfallen da ich Win7 nur von der Beta her kenne.
> Da wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben außer die Benutzung der Win-Taste oder F11


Das ist ja Mist 
Naja, dann muss ich wohl damit leben...
Trotzdem Danke an alle


----------



## ziko (22. Mai 2010)

shiwa77 schrieb:


> Das ist ja Mist
> Naja, dann muss ich wohl damit leben...
> Trotzdem Danke an alle


 
Richtig, es ist Mist!
Damit leben????

NEIN...NEIN...

Firefox ist Mi*t im Vollbild-Modus und Win7!!!!!!!
Raus damit, IE rein und alles ist OK!!!

Mir ist es auch egal das Firefox, angeblich,  anonymer ist als IE. Ausser den üblichen, im Hintergrund aufpoppenden Pornoseiten, leiste ich mir keine besonders kriminellen Aktivitäten im Internet, wofür ich die bekannten Mängel von Firefox in Kauf nehmen müsste.

Der gewaltigen Mehrheit von uns ergeht es genau so, also WOZU Firefox?


----------



## abb92830 (15. Februar 2016)

Hatte das Problem auch. Es trat auf wenn ich die Windows  "Bildschirmlupe" unter Firefox benutzt hatte. Restart des PC´s hat geholfen. Dann war das Problem gelöst. Ich nutze Win7 und Firefox 44.0.2


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. Februar 2016)

DAS ist aber ein neuer *Rekord im "Thread" ausgraben *
Es ist zwar lobenswert das du dich im Forum engagieren willst - aber bitte dann doch sinnvoll


----------



## DaXXes (16. Februar 2016)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> DAS ist aber ein neuer *Rekord im "Thread" ausgraben *
> Es ist zwar lobenswert das du dich im Forum engagieren willst - aber bitte dann doch sinnvoll



Das ist eher ein Nachteil dieses Forums und weniger ein Fehler des Users!
In einigen anderen Foren, in denen ich noch zugange bin, existiert noch die Baumstruktur als Standard-Einstellung. Da ist es dann vollkommen egal, wenn auf einen jahrealten Thread ne Antwort gepostet wird, der bleibt dann trotzdem dort stehen, wo er war, und springt nicht auf Seite 1. 
Zudem halte ich die Baum-Ansicht auch für übersichtlicher, weil man besser erkennt, wer auf welches Posting antwortet - und im Smartphone lädt das Forum schneller, weil nicht alle Beiträge auf einmal geladen werden müssen.

Ich habe hier aber noch keine Option gefunden, mit der man die Ansicht des Forums auf die Baumstruktur ändern kann, geht wahrscheinlich leider hier gar nicht.


----------

